# Chocolate-Pumpkin Cake w/ Raisins



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I made this for Thanksgivings... but it would be FANTASTIC for Halloween too. It's soooo super moist. The batter has cocoa with chocolate chips stirred in.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks and sounds delicious! Do you have a recipe?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I would also love a recipe!


----------

